# Mini USB plug-in on Kindle 2 - not good for people with palsy



## fosterl4 (Oct 15, 2009)

I recently bought my dad a Kindle 2 (September 2009).  He has bad hand tremors and has had a devil of a time charging his Kindle with the mini USB plug-in.  His shaking has bent the wafer-thin metal connector in the plug-in receptable several times, and we have had to reposition bend it back down to its center location several times with a paper-clip.  Now, he has bent it too far where it's not retrievable.

I may just have to get him a new K2.  Does anyone know of an adapter where he could turn the charge port into a more "shaker-friendly" plug-in (maybe a male/female adapter)?

I hope I've been able to get my problem across well enough to be understandable.

Best regards,
fosterl4
Houston, TX


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think you did a good job explaining it, but I'm not sure what the best way to address it is... hmmm...


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Your plight has touched my heart, this is so sad that he can't properly use his kindle due to this!! My suggestion would be maybe to look for something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/ORA-USB-Adaptor-Male-Mini/dp/B000A0BYDC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1255650664&sr=8-4

And have him leave it in his Kindle all the time, then you can get a usb cord like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F3U134-10-Extension-Cable-10-Feet/dp/B00001ZWXA/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1255650813&sr=1-11

And leave it in his computer, then he can just worry about connecting the cord to the adapter. Maybe even try to find a way to permanently attach the adapter to the Kindle so it doesn't come out in the process. The was the least intrusive way I could think of adapting the Kindle for his problem. I wish you the best of luck!!!

Rachel


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it stuck in the kindle or the computer?  Sorry to hear this.  You could buy a new USB cable from Amazon, but I'm not sure if you need to have them clear the port in the kindle.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

You know, they're advertising those new wireless induction chargers on t.v. now. I don't know if they'd work with the Kindle, but this seems like the best application for such a device. I don't have a link right now, but I'll look.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> You know, they're advertising those new wireless induction chargers on t.v. now. I don't know if they'd work with the Kindle, but this seems like the best application for such a device. I don't have a link right now, but I'll look.


That's a great idea SuicidePact!!! A little pricey, but cheaper than a new Kindle2!

You'd need a *Powermat Base* ($99):



...and a *Universal Powercube Receiver* ($29):



It comes with a Mini-USB and a Micro-USB plug, so you would just attach this to the back of the Kindle permanently and leave it plugged in. Then all your dad would need to do is sit the Kindle on the mat to charge.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

fosterl4 said:


> His shaking has bent the wafer-thin metal connector in the plug-in receptable several times, and we have had to reposition bend it back down to its center location several times with a paper-clip. Now, he has bent it too far where it's not retrievable.


While you may not be able to fix it with a paper-clip, I'd see if a local computer repair shop might be able to fix it for you. If the piece is still there and not broken off, I would think it could be fixed. Worst case scenario, you could take the Kindle apart and replace the USB plug with a cheap replacement part. Obviously, I wouldn't recommend doing this until you've talked to Amazon to see if they'll replace it under warranty. Once you open the Kindle, the warranty will be void.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Here's a link to an earlier thread I started on a product called "Wild Charger." http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12421.msg237498.html#msg237498 I don't know how relevant that thread is, but 911Jason has great links as well. I guess these powermats were the emerging tech of CES this year. Fosterl4, one of these seems like it would be ideal for your father, and his Kindle. Really hope you solve this problem.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That one is cool too, but I'm not sure how well it would work in this situation since the Kindle 2 one still requires a cord to be connected, and doesn't look like it attaches in any way to the Kindle. It is much cheaper though, the bundle is only $65.

*LINK*


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I guess the mitigating factor for anyone buying the PowerMat would be how much does the receiver weigh, since it's permanently attached?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I fired off an e-mail to their sales & customer service departments asking about the weight... I'll let you know how they respond.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

It would take a bit of engineering to assemble, but you could build a Kindle version of an iPod dock for it -- there are lots of products for you to plug an iPod into where the connector sits in a socket -- a recess in the device -- with the connector sitting in the bottom of the socket. I imagine that if you made or modified a stand for his Kindle, with side rails at the bottom to create a sort of 'socket' that would align the Kindle horizontally when inserted, you could mount the mini-USB plug at the bottom of the socket sticking up so that when he got the Kindle aligned to fit into the socket, it would already be aligned properly with the plug, so he'd just have to slide it down. For example, taking a stand like this one from Amazon.com:



and mount plates on the left and right sides so that you had to center the Kindle on the stand, then mounted the charging plug sticking up through the opening in the bottom of the stand, you'd be able to align your kindle between the side plates, then slide it straight down with the plates keeping the Kindle from moving left or right, and it would push straight down onto the mini-USB plug.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

srmalloy -- that's a brilliant idea.

I have used Insten cradles for Palm products for years -- As soon as I get a chance I'll shoot an e-mail off to their tech support asking if they'd consider making a charging cradle for Kindles.

If someone else has an e-mail contact for Octo it might be worth sending them a link to this thread also.
I'm sure there's any number of folks who make iPhone cradles or iPod cradles who could easily produce a charging cradle for a Kindle -- perhaps the advent of the International Kindle might garner us some response.  Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I also like srmalloy's idea. Like Tip10, I have used the cradles for the Palm for both charging and USB connection to the computer for the transfer of files.  The cradles also work as a handy stand for the Palm devices.

While I do not have hand tremors, I do have to look carefully to ensure that I not trying to plug the mini USB connector in upside down, especially as my cable has writing on both sides of the mini USB connector (USB symbol/Amazon). Having the connector built into the cradle would simplify this as well making the Kindle easy to read while charging.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Still no response from Powermat... but that's a great idea SrMalloy!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

A standing cradle/charger seems like an obvious, if untapped, market now that srmalloy mentions it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It would double as a reading stand, too!  It could be charging while I read it....

Betsy


----------



## OCTOVO (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all,

OCTO here, just seen this thread. I will forward this on to our Product development team. If it turns into someting that we schedule into the Product development plan, I will post an update.

If you have any other product requests, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Thanks again for all your support and feedback,
Much appreciated,

Elle
*OCTO*
[email protected]


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

K2 uses Micro USB, so whatever you get make sure it has a Micro plug, not a Mini.


----------

